# pop-up beach shade



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello everybody!!! 
Do you know where I can buy a nice pop-up shade or half tent for a beach? I tried and actually bought one from Carrefour but it's not a half tent it's a whole pop-up tent for 3 ppl, and they don't have half-tent/shade which automatically pops up. But I've seen on the beach and on YouTube. I just don't want to go through the hassle of buying online cause I'm sure there should be a specialized store or something for these kinds of things in Dubai. Any hints will be appreciated ...


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

asafaryan said:


> I'm sure there should be a specialized store or something for these kinds of things in Dubai. Any hints will be appreciated ...


Adventure HQ, Times Square Center, SZR


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> Adventure HQ...


Thank you sooo much


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Also try ACE


----------

